
Software developers: How plans to automate coding could mean big changes ahead - sunnyP
https://www.zdnet.com/article/software-developers-how-plans-to-automate-coding-could-mean-big-changes-ahead/
======
faizshah
No doubt these innovations are impressive and will change software developers
role. But I think the way to think about this is more like how ML replaced
expert systems or ruby on rails helps you write less code using meta
programming and code gen. It’s one thing to generate code it’s another thing
to maintain it, test it, make tradeoffs, find product market fit, etc. which
is the bulk of the job. But we do see innovations in each of those pieces so
maybe it will come around sooner than we think and we’ll all be no-code +
zapier developers.

------
tmaly
There is still going to be a bridge to gap between what business people want
and what the computer needs to do. Software developers will need to still
bridge that gap.

